# [HARDWARE] Szalony, teoretyczny pomysł

## Poe

Przed chwilą wpalem na dosc szalony pomysł. i zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem go. to znaczy nad wykonaniem pt "czy to w ogole jest mozliwe" bo na praktykę mnie nie stac. ale o co się rozchodzi. mianowicie, pomyslalem o "przedłużaczu" pci-express. po co? zeby wyciągnąć z laptopa kartę graficzną, w jej miejsce wetknąć takowy "przedłużacz", kabel wychodziłby na zewnątrz i na jego koncu bylaby znowu szyna na pci-e, do której wpięłoby się normalną, porządną kartę graficzną, jakie montuje sie w PC. 

byłoby takie coś w ogole wykonalne? pomijam fakt zużycia baterii  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

nie rozkrecalem nigdy lapka... ale powiedz mi...

ta szyna (gniazdo) wygladem jest takie samo jak w normalnym pececie?

----------

## Poe

no wlasnie nie wiem. tez nie rozkrecalem swojego lapka. teoretycznie napisane pci-e, wiec teoretycznie tak samo, tylko ze sama karta mniejsza, ale moge sie mylic, ze moze byc jakos zintegrowana z mobo via pcie.

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, podejrzewam, że albo zakłócenia elektromagnetyczne by dawały się we znaki, a tak w ogóle (kiedyś miałe podobny pomysł) - producenci sprzętu głowią się, żeby jak najbardziej skrócić drogę sygnału - a Ty chcesz ją przedłużać ?  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## katoda

Z tego co się ostatnio orientowałem [mówię teraz o platformie VBI, u reszty może być podobnie?] karta graficzna przychodzi razem z płytą główną i nie ma późniejszej możliwości wymiany karty na mocniejszą bez wymiany płyty głównej - nie wiem na ile to jest prawda, tak powiedzieli mi w sklepie, nie wiem też czym jest to spowodowane ;] - czy brakiem miejsca w obudowie, czy może brakiem kompatybilności między poszczególnymi złączami.

Jak coś był to serwis Pat-coM Notebook Wa-wa, Batorego 20 [koło metra Pole Mokotowskie] - oni powinni powiedzieć Ci konkretnie  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

W laptopach express card to nic innego jak PCI express tylko z innym złączem.

----------

## Belliash

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> W laptopach express card to nic innego jak PCI express tylko z innym złączem.

 

ale pewni tylko 1x  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

@katoda jeśli chodzi o VBI to generalnie montuje się 2 złącza pci-e a jeśli jest już zintegorwana grafa w lapku to można wtedy wybrać która ma działać...

Propos samego zapytania Poe, to jest to wykonalne.... Tylko nie na kabelkach  :Razz:  Generalnie były już przejściówki z minipci na pci, więc fizycznie da się to zrobić. Nie wiem tylko czy lapki mają złącze x16, bo jakoś mi się w to wątpi  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/1437.html

wymiana karty graficznej w jakims FS  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Poe, w co chcesz grać? :] U mnie na tej samej karcie nawet Nexuiz (po odpowiedniej konfiguracji) znośnie śmigał.

----------

## SlashBeast

Coolermaster do swoich desktopowych obudów wyprodukował taką przejściówkę do pci-express by 'mozna było instlowac pełnowymiarowe karty pci-express'.

O, znalazłem. http://www.cooling.pl/cooler-master-riser-pciex16-1xpci-dla-media-260,produkt,1707.html więc wykonanie czegos takiego jest możliwe.

Te bardziejsze karty wymagają dodatkowego zasilania (4 lub 6 pinowe pciexpress) więc musiał byś mieć też obok laptopa zasilacz, wtyczki pci-espress posiadają tylko atxowe więc musiał byś połączyć zielony i czarny kabel by karta grafiki dostała prąd, warte to zachodu ?

----------

## Poe

hehe, pisalem, ze to tylko teoretyczny pomysł  :Wink:  wlasnie chcialem wiedziec jak to bedzie mozliwe, przejsciowka, zasilanie itp. 

masz racje, nie warte, ale zawsze jakis pomysl jest, jakbym kiedys nie mial co robic z gotowka i wolnym czasem  :Razz: 

----------

## caruso

Witam,

Istnieje takie urządzenie do którego można podpiąć kartę pci-e do lapka - kumpel mi to pokazywał w necie , jak dotąd niedostępne w Polsce. Niestety nie pamiętam jak się nazywało  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,114876-page,1/article.html

----------

## koval_ski

Ja kiedyś widziałem na allegro jakiegoś laptopa który miał dodatkowego geforce w stacji dokującej, więc sam pomysł jest jak najbardziej wykonalny.

----------

## Belliash

http://www.purepc.pl/node/956

a moze takie rozwiazanie?

----------

## Poe

az strach pomyslec ile taki bajer bedzie kosztować...

----------

## psycepa

IMHO raczej bardzo trudne do wykonania, w zwiazku z wspomnianymi juz zakloceniami elektromagnetycznymi, i ,co chyba wzniejsze, trudnosci z wyleiminowaniem rezonansow przy takich czestotliwosciach i dluzszych kablach...

----------

